# Too much electronics??



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I plan on plowing this winter so I already have an electric winch for the plow but I am thinking of getting heated handgrips... will having the handgrips + the winch run down my batterie too quickly?? (I have a 2000 honda recon, 130 watt AC generator... I _think_)


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't say for sure but I wouldn't think it will be a problem. I've got heated grips on my Foreman and had to winch out of some pretty hairy situations when riding with the lights on and grips on full heat and never had an issue.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Lets see you do a dule batterie install on this rig :d


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

130watt AC generator? well last i checked, im no expert on ATVs, but dont they use DC systems? 12 volts? 

even if they did and the power was converted with little loss, 130/12 = 10.83 amps? that doesnt make any sence


----------



## JCGERB (Nov 23, 2008)

I run heated grips and thumb, 2,500 lb winch that cycles about every 25 seconds and have no problems draining the battery. When the winch is run the lights do dim somewhat but it never kills the battery. Good luck.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

I run the winch, lights, heated handgrips, and a small 12v heater on my ATV and don't have a problem. You shoudn't have a problem as long as the engine is running.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay, thanks. it is a 12v system.... the only thing I could find on the alternator said 130 watt AC


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

And I would LOVE to run dual batteries but unless I can find a stronger aftermarket alternator???


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

even if you dont get a stronger alternator the 2 batteries will still give you more run time before they go dead. i had alot of problems with my recon last year plowing. i had a winch and 55watt lights and if you used the winch alot the battery would go dead fast!!. And yes automotive systems are dc not ac current and i am pretty sure the recons alternator puts out more than 130 watts but you may be right.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

If i plow in the daytime (so I dont use lights) do you think I could be fine?


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

you deffinately wont have as much truble but if you have tight driveways where you are using the winch alot you could still run into problems i would do dual batteries and then you will be sure to have no problems


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I just dont think the alternator is strong enough for dual batteries...

but if I did, how difficalt would wiring be? would I just link tham?(wouldnt that make it 24v?) how would I wire it?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Zach;648790 said:


> I just dont think the alternator is strong enough for dual batteries...
> 
> but if I did, how difficalt would wiring be? would I just link tham?(wouldnt that make it 24v?) how would I wire it?


Don't sweat it it will charge both battries.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

look at he other forum arctic cat help or somthing it is about the same problem almost and there is info there how to do a dual battery rig right


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

you have to hook the batteries in parrallel positive to positive negative to negative then it is still 12v and your alternator may not charge the batteries fast but 2 batties charged will last much longer than one


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

No, it wont run down your battery. I have heated hand gribs on my Arctic Cat 500 and it doesn't run down the batery while I'm plowing with it.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

mercer_me;648929 said:


> No, it wont run down your battery. I have heated hand gribs on my Arctic Cat 500 and it doesn't run down the batery while I'm plowing with it.


thats great it works on your arctic cat but that in no way relates to the recon a 500cc atv has a much higher output alternator and typically a larger battery than a 250cc


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I think Im just gonna use a bigger battery... like from my lawn tractor


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

hondarecon4435;648882 said:


> you have to hook the batteries in parrallel positive to positive negative to negative then it is still 12v and your alternator may not charge the batteries fast but 2 batties charged will last much longer than one


I was told by many people including my dealer that you have to hook up in Series.. much like a battery backup system (solar / wind power)...

Series:

use positive from battery 1
use negative from battery 2

tie remaining positive and negative together...

doing parralell from what they told me, will indeed kick it up to 24v.. not good 

Not sure.. just food for thought.

JM


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

BS Flag! Two batteries in Series makes 24v
Two batteries in Parrallel stays at 12v

Very simple if using 2 batteries either use an isolator or combiner and wire in parrallel.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

sport-trac;651924 said:


> I was told by many people including my dealer that you have to hook up in Series.. much like a battery backup system (solar / wind power)...
> 
> Series:
> 
> ...


DON'T DO IT THIS WAY!!! A series circuit provides a single path for electric current through all of its components. A parallel circuit provides separate paths for current through each of its components. A parallel circuit provides the same voltage across all its components

Parallel is the correct way to do it. Think of it like this, a standard mag-lite has 2 1.5vdc cells, when they touch end to end they create 3.0vdc. This is a series circuit, you want parallel. Pos to Pos and Neg to Neg.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the Help... I will look into this but I think Im going tocost by using a larger batter from my lawn tractor.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sport-trac;651924 said:


> I was told by many people including my dealer that you have to hook up in Series.. much like a battery backup system (solar / wind power)...
> 
> Series:
> 
> ...


VEGAMAN , is 100% correct. Who ever told you that is a COMPLETE ****** and knows ZERO , nothing nada about any electrical , and i would stongly advise them to fly a metal kite in a thunderstorm so that they can become alittle wiser on the subject


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

look the proper fix is a larger battery , and possible a new ALT

a 2nd battery is nice to have , and depending on your use it does surve a purpose, but it is not the correct fix

If you plow a tight area, and are using up your battery quickly , a larger one will help . a 2nd one will really help. but it still needs to charge back up. If you drive your atv for 10 mins between jobs, or if you can trailer it , with the motor running, then yes a second battery will do the job , this is PROVIDED you DO GIVE IT TIME TO RECHARGE.... all you are doing by adding the second batttery is delaying how quickly it will go totally dead. 

if your using you ATV at one site the entire night , with no travel time... 100% working/plowing, then a 2nd battery isnt gonna do it

Keep in mind you can put all the batteries in the world, if you keep running them down , you will ruin your batteries


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

No dual batteries for me...... too expensive, Im just going to use a bigger one. I got it all planed out


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

sport-trac;651924 said:


> I was told by many people including my dealer that you have to hook up in Series.. much like a battery backup system (solar / wind power)...
> 
> Series:
> 
> ...


see.. i should have researched online before listening to a dealer... lol :

guess next time I will just look here.. much better off talking with you all before them any day. Thanks for the $$ saver, as I would have blown up my system doing it their way..

Is it hard to upgrade charging system? what is it called, a coil or something like that? (and yes i am mechanically inclinded.. just not in ATV's)


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

Zach;647949 said:


> I plan on plowing this winter so I already have an electric winch for the plow but I am thinking of getting heated handgrips... will having the handgrips + the winch run down my batterie too quickly?? (I have a 2000 honda recon, 130 watt AC generator... I _think_)


The tag is correct! The generator only produces 130 watts of AC power when reved over 3000 rpm's. It isnt charging at idle and goes up slowly as your rpm's increase, so you'll need to plow faster!...lol. The regulaor tranfers the AC power to DC and it is also true that it only creates 10.83 amps total. This is enough as your stock electrical system draws less than 10 amps total.

Honda, in their decision to build the biggest but chepest piece of crap on the market only uses a single phase generator rather than a three phase unit like Can-Am to save money, weight and added heat. Their design works ok in stock form but creates a problem when you figure a 3000lb winch lifting a 100lb plow draws 252 watts and 24watts for your heated hand grips.

If you add it up you'll see you need to get a trailer so you can pull extra batteries behind you.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Sidewalk King;659471 said:


> The tag is correct! The generator only produces 130 watts of AC power when reved over 3000 rpm's. It isnt charging at idle and goes up slowly as your rpm's increase, so you'll need to plow faster!...lol. The regulaor tranfers the AC power to DC and it is also true that it only creates 10.83 amps total. This is enough as your stock electrical system draws less than 10 amps total.
> 
> Honda, in their decision to build the biggest but chepest piece of crap on the market only uses a single phase generator rather than a three phase unit like Can-Am to save money, weight and added heat. Their design works ok in stock form but creates a problem when you figure a 3000lb winch lifting a 100lb plow draws 252 watts and 24watts for your heated hand grips.
> 
> If you add it up you'll see you need to get a trailer so you can pull extra batteries behind you.


Thanks for the useful info... but what is 3000 RPM on a 250?? half rev.. quarter?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Zach;660036 said:


> Thanks for the useful info... but what is 3000 RPM on a 250?? half rev.. quarter?


full throttle. You'll have to plow snow at full speed just to use the winch let alone heated grips. 

Seriously, it wouldn't be any problem to use both AND the lights.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

ALC-GregH;670995 said:


> full throttle. You'll have to plow snow at full speed just to use the winch let alone heated grips.
> 
> Seriously, it wouldn't be any problem to use both AND the lights.


LOL... is 3000 RPM really full rev though? sounds like half to me but IDK

(also, the other day I was riding with headlights and my 55w fog lights (which I got instead of han grips) and my battery was dead all night... out of about 6 starts only one of them I didnt have to pull start) Im gonna need to hook up a bigger batery to plow with!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd consider a deep cycle battery and strap it to the rear rack. Run 2 cables maybe 10g wire to the atv battery and your set. When you don't need the extra juice, just simply take it off, wires and all.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

ALC-GregH;671533 said:


> I'd consider a deep cycle battery and strap it to the rear rack. Run 2 cables maybe 10g wire to the atv battery and your set. When you don't need the extra juice, just simply take it off, wires and all.


Thats what imma do!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i just recharge a seperate batt does fine imo custom install lol


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

*08 500 sportsman dual battery sportsman diesel*

im looking at adding a second battery to my 08 sportsman 500. i know the 2000ish sportsman diesel have 2 batterys. anyone have a pic of the batterys? like to see if its the same as a 2008. my 2000 335 looks to be about the same.

the reason i ask is because if i run my handwarmers, tumb warmer, rear worklights, winch, and when the fan comes on the battery plashes at me. like to add a second battery. somewhere it would stay. hopefully same place the diesel battery is.

thanks


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the plow with the winch and i also have the heated grips. Never ever had a problem with the battery. its on my 03 Polaris sportman 400.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Joesno;709110 said:


> I have the plow with the winch and i also have the heated grips. Never ever had a problem with the battery. its on my 03 Polaris sportman 400.


if you had a winch, power blade angle, heater, stereo you would see why I have 2 batteries.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i dunoo what the deal is with my battery is. i still want to add a second. i have a 12v interstate dt78 that is brand new. 1000ca 800cca 36month warranty i beleve. never used. new in dec 08 that id be willing to trade for a atv battery that is new. the interstate battery is a $150 battery. but i dont want to put it on the rack. i would like to see where the 2000 diesels batterys are, so maybe i can mount one there. i want it to be a permanite thing.


----------

